# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  cari hi utsuri or aka matsuba impor

## hdr888

kabarin dong om kalo ada yg punya hi utsuri atau aka matsuba kgk usah yg terlalu bgs jg kgk apa2 asal coraknya enak dilihat dan yg pasti ikannya sehat, tx

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hdr888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

